# Is it weird??



## Loveofmylife921 (Jun 28, 2015)

Since our divorce my ex and I still spend a lot of time together. We have had sex a number of times. And it has been hotter and kinkier then ever before. We are doing new things and having a lot of fun with each other, both in and out of the bed. Is this normal or are we just different? Any thoughts? And before you ask, yes I still love her, and she says she loves me.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know if it's weird, but I know that it not uncommon per se. I think the most important thing to consider is if it healthy. Many marriages do reignite after divorce, but if that isn't an option, it may be best to make a clean break. 

But you say that you both still love each other...so I'd say you perhaps consider some professional counselling to help you two get your heads around this...and to see if you are hurting each other by your continued interaction OR to see if there is something there to rebuild a relationship.


----------



## Loveofmylife921 (Jun 28, 2015)

We are working on things as well. Trying to make it work. But I found it strange that the sex was so much hotter and kinkier then before. It was great before but it's amazingly fantastic now!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Maybe cause you are no longer married?
You are just hooking up and that's what makes it soo good.

Just remember all the reasons you are divorce is still there.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you have found the golden ticket.....be together, love together, without the complication of marriage....if it works for the both of you then why mess up a good thing. i firmly believe that when you are not tied by a legal piece a paper, you are less likely to take each other for granted, you work hard on that relationship, it dies the minute you put the ring on the finger...either of you can walk away from this but because there is a bond and there is love then why do so....and think about it your doing something naughty by having sex with your ex and she you. bravo.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

When you were dating...... got along great

When you got married..... it blew up in each other's face

Now you're dating again..... getting along great

I'm not a math major but..... I think I can answer this equation


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Q. Would the sex be equally as amazing with anybody else?

A lot of people are saying that the sex they are having after divorce is mind blowing, and most of those people are describing a rebound not reconciliation relationship. Maybe you just rebounded on your ex, and her on you.


----------



## PearlSnaps (Oct 29, 2013)

I've had the same experience as far as sex, though I can't say that the romantic feelings were there (too much damage from the marriage crumbling and divorce). I was seeing a therapist for a while and she told me that couples being intimate post-divorce is fairly common. Of course, that makes zero sense to me, but I've decided not over-think it. 

She's so much more relaxed which makes it 10x better.


----------

